# Do nubians ever have blue eyes?



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

I never see anyone list a blue eyed nubian. I am planning to breed one of my nubians to a ND blue eyed buck so i was wondering if I would ever get to f3 blue eyed mini nubbies. Is that possible? Might be a stupid question but I thought I would ask


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

bumping this up.. no idea though!!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Well,considering you said F3 mini nubians with blue eyes, its very possible especially if you bred the F2 mini nubie to a blue eyed buck.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

no they wouldnt be F3 they would be F1 if bred to a nigerian 

the generations ALWAYS go back to F1 when bred back to a standard or nigerian dwarf.


Standared Nubians can not have blue eyes it is a disqualification. Im not sure if you can have blue eyes in the mini nubians higher generations or not.


----------



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

It doesn't say anywhere in the breed standards that I have read that blue eyes are a disqualification in the mini-nubians and I know plenty of mini's with blue eyes. I have yet to get any of mine to American status since they are sort of my side project (my nigies being my main focus) but as far as I am aware, blue eyes are ok. I have definitely known 2nd and 3rd gen animals that were registered with blue eyes.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Blue eyes in nubians are not acceptable in the breed. As far as mini nubians go though, I am not sure. Since technically, you'd be trying to create a miniature sized nubian, blue eyes probably wouldn't be good to breed for....but i'm not positive. Wish I could help. Maybe contact a miniature breed registry and ask?


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

To Stacey- *face palm!* I meant mini nubian bucks! lol Thanks for correcting my mistake! :S


----------



## sanubmancha4me (Jul 27, 2013)

Not accepted in ADGA registry, could be a good market for "pet" goats or small family dairy who wants something pretty to look at and unique! I know I would love a dappled moon-spotted blue eyed floppy eared goat!


----------



## alyssa (Jan 10, 2013)

I just saw this blue-eyed F1 mini Nubian buck on Craigslist today and went to their website, lzrdslomah.com, to drool over more of his picture for a while. The ad says registrable with TMGR and MDGA. Isn't he gorgeous!!!


----------

